# What smart watch are you wearing?



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Pebble Time Steel on its OEM bracelet today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

Not wearing one yet, but I ordered an affordable Chinese W90 just for kicks for Christmas. Once it arrives, I'll post a photo. Even the legit brands use 400mAh batteries, so until that changes, I'm not going to spend hundreds of US$ on any of them.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought I'd start a thread so anyone thinking of buying one can see some wrist shots to help decide. 
Didn't appear to be wruw in this section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My daily wearer:









vanilla.coffee, weren't you one of the more ardent anti-smartwatch WUS members a few months ago?


----------



## magnetchief (Jun 17, 2013)

Bought one of those Apple watches for my wife. Amusing to watch her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

Her, the wife, or the watch? ;-)


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Vector Luna









Taken with my iPhone so not very good

Peter


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> vanilla.coffee, weren't you one of the more ardent anti-smartwatch WUS members a few months ago?


Not that I recall, nope.
Unless you can search through my posts and find something to that effect - I'm confident I was and am pro smart watch. 
Got my Apple watch on launch day 24th April last year and have worn it right up until I sold it in favour of the Pebble.

However, I am not convinced the concept is the future. Not yet anyway. Maybe future versions will be more useful where the cell phone can stay at home - maybe even one day, replace them? Who knows? 
It is certainly useful to have notifications on the wrist where it is inappropriate to get your phone out of your pocket.

TLR
I am a strong advocate for any tech that makes things easy.


----------



## tzoni (Feb 3, 2010)

Was wearing the curved screen Samsung Gear S
Haven't tried the standalone phone function yet. Wearing my Deep Blue today... was wearing the Gear for a week, and switched it up today


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm going smartwatch crazy

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## magnetchief (Jun 17, 2013)

MMT said:


> Her, the wife, or the watch? ;-)


Oh her trying to operate the thing. 
Most amusing. (Her being the wife )
I assume she will get the hang of it eventually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Thought i would post both my Smart watches, My 1st Pebble Steel and the Vector Luna side by side i did try a Moto 360 2nd gen but sold that as i could not live with the short battery life and fact the display was all but useless outside IMO plus i and not a swiping screen control man. I wear the Luna mostly but do still put the Pebble on and would never sell it Pebble as a great following better then Vector in that way but i still think the Vector looks better on my wrist again IMO.









I wonder where 2016 will take us

Peter


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This one today

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

pr1uk: Have you tried the pebble round?

Just wondering. 
Not done so myself but i am a little curious having all the other pebbles


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

vanilla.coffee: What is that watch face in the first post?

thanks


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

trott3r said:


> pr1uk: Have you tried the pebble round?
> 
> Just wondering.
> Not done so myself but i am a little curious having all the other pebbles


The round is a lot thiner but at the cost of battery life and compared to the Vector Luna looks like it fell out of a Xmas cracker i must admit the first photo by Vanilla coffee of the Pebble Time Steel looks nice. With me i like 2 main things side button control and a fair battery life (Luna as 30 and Steel as over a week) after all who would be silly enough to buy a watch that needs charging everyday IMO.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

pr1uk said:


> The round is a lot thiner but at the cost of battery life and compared to the Vector Luna looks like it fell out of a Xmas cracker i must admit the first photo by Vanilla coffee of the Pebble Time Steel looks nice. With me i like 2 main things side button control and a fair battery life (Luna as 30 and Steel as over a week) after all who would be silly enough to buy a watch that needs charging everyday IMO.


I agree with your requirements in battery life and button control.
Shame there is no real competitor to the pebble.

Only heard about the vector from you i think.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

trott3r said:


> I agree with your requirements in battery life and button control.
> Shame there is no real competitor to the pebble.
> 
> Only heard about the vector from you i think.


I toyed with Android Wear but screen control was just not my thing i hated it pushing a button is so easy and precise as for Vector Luna i saw one on eBay and had to buy it i had read a lot of reviews on the watch. There is only 18 watch faces but you can add what you want to them date,day, weather etc but the maker does not have all the wonderful faces and following that the Pebble as what is does have is i think it looks great battery lasts 30 days and handles notifications in a nice way. Also like the Pebble the display is on 24/7 and is easy to see even outside not like some of the newer models out there selling at a much higher cost if Vector start to get a better following and more third party faces etc they will do will. Pebble is here to stay just need a little tweeting to their designs and i hope they will do a nicer looking round one day with at least a weeks battery life.

Peter


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

trott3r said:


> vanilla.coffee: What is that watch face in the first post?
> 
> thanks


Metar 7 Segment for Pilots. 
Developer FG 
Version 2.1


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

It would be wonderful if everyone could add some basic information about their watches, as to brand and model, for example. A word or two about the overall satisfaction with the purchase wouldn't be that bad either.

Cheers.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

/\
What he said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Totally dig my AW.

No, it's not as good at strictly fitness duties as my Garmin, it's not as dressy as my vintage Omega, and it's not as bombproof as my G-Shock.

But, it does a good enough job in each role, and it adds all the features of being fully integrated with iOS.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Got the watch face on now and it has alot on at once 

Shame you cant rearrange where things go though as i get some overlap with seconds displayed.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

LG Watch Urbane on a Armidafrane using a Watchmaker Tag face








Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

wease said:


> LG Watch Urbane on a Armidafrane using a Watchmaker Tag face
> View attachment 6604658
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


Love that watchface . Rockin it too on a Gear S2 Classic with a black matte 20mm Hirsch San Remo alligator strap, and a 9H tempered glass screen protector.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Urbane w/Hublot watch face








Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubits (Sep 21, 2015)

My current fave is this modded pebble time round. The Seiko bezel is way more legible, has a fun lume pip, and protects the curved glass against most knocks. I love it so much more than the stock look!



















I'm looking at sourcing a green insert so I can have a smarty pants Seiko alpine.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

How about an LG-branded face?


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

*Moto 360 Gen 2 (42mm):*

Custom Pujie Black:









Skymaster:


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Today was my Urbane w/SS bracelet and a watchmaker face








Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Gear S2 Classic...versatility


----------



## Dattinator (Jan 22, 2016)

Original Pebble. Recently updated to 3.0 timeline. Sitting on a "Swedish" NATO.






Do excuse the quality, I don't have it with me right now so I just grabbed a shot from Instagram.


----------



## tigerfire25 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sony smartwatch 3 and loving it








یہ پیغام Xperia Z3 سے بھیجا گیا


----------



## Cubits (Sep 21, 2015)

Pepsi or coke?


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Man I've enjoyed my Moto 360 for the few weeks I've had it but I just don't get the joy from it that I do from my automatics and digitals...think it may be time to move on :-(


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

100% Smart Watch ;-)


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks like HTC is going to be releasing a smartwatch along with their next flagship (as per Appy Geek). Curious to see what their first offering looks like...


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Pebble Time Steel on Ball World Time Diver rubber (leather-look) strap:










Rob


----------



## dperhot (Apr 22, 2015)

Pebble classic. Screen started to have problems, luckily while on warranty, so I got a new one and kept the old one. Funny thing is that I use the old one more often because im not afraid to scratch it

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dperhot (Apr 22, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdogmaster (Aug 26, 2015)

Garmin 235. Great product










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrickharper (Feb 23, 2016)

Pebble Smartwatch- Black 

-Patrick


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Cubits (Sep 21, 2015)

Pebble Time Round, Bond Zulu strap, Seiko submariner bezel, soto X watchface.


----------



## walltz (Nov 21, 2015)

sony sw 3 perfect in everyway.


----------



## apextwin (Apr 27, 2011)

The Apple watch is probably my favorite, but I'm going to hold off until the battery life has improved a bit. But once that's taken care of, it'll probably be bye-bye mechanical watches for me for good.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

apextwin said:


> The Apple watch is probably my favorite, but I'm going to hold off until the battery life has improved a bit. But once that's taken care of, it'll probably be bye-bye mechanical watches for me for good.


I like smartwatches (and love my Gear S2 Classic) but I wouldn't want to say goodbye to my mechanicals. They'll outlast my smartwatches by a long shot and carry value too


----------



## Mr.Charles (Feb 17, 2009)

Black Pebble Classic (v3.9) on Clockwork Synergy worn saddle leather band.


----------



## thestu (Feb 25, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Gear S2 with Luminous Face.


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)

Tag Heuer!


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

thestu said:


> Samsung Galaxy Gear S2 with Luminous Face.


----------



## Trendydandy (Sep 30, 2006)

These...


----------



## thestu (Feb 25, 2016)

sefrcoko said:


>


Nailed it! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks good with concert attire; in other words, a 20-year-old ex-rental tux.


----------



## milan maljkovic (Nov 25, 2013)

Suunto ambit3 sh


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

This today








Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

wease said:


> This today
> View attachment 7419210
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What smart watch is it?
LG urbane?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

trott3r said:


> What smart watch is it?
> LG urbane?


It's a Doxa, obviously...


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

LG Urbane with a watchmaker face, Doxa, SS bracelet

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Now it's a Tag








Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Today at work








Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It's a Doxa, obviously...


To be fair many smartwatches have faces created by users that say Rolex, Tag, etc even though they are not the real deal. Unlike analogs, just because a smartwatch face says "Doxa" doesn't automatically mean it's a Doxa. Thanks for clarifying though, it's a nice looking watch


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Rock121 (Feb 23, 2015)

- Motorola Moto 360 2nd gen silver with both stainless steel bracelet & factory optional Horween black leather band

- Huawei Watch black with matching bracelet

- Asus Zenwatch 2 rose gold but about to switch out the cheap stiff leather band

- Asus Zenwatch 2 dark gun metal with matching bracelet but about to sell since I just got the previous two


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Mar 15, 2014)

Not a pure Smartwatch but It's smart to me because it gives me this alert:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm going with the brand new re-release of the LG Urbane 2nd edition LTE (Verizon)


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

roberev said:


> I'm going with the brand new re-release of the LG Urbane 2nd edition LTE (Verizon)
> 
> View attachment 7712242


Nice! That original 2nd edition was on my wish list before the recall... how are you liking the re-issue?


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I am liking it a lot. Feels extraordinarily comfortable and solid. After working out some activation kinks with Verizon, the data calling (WiFi and LTE) feature through Message+ works well. Sound quality is better than my Huawei speaker. My wife says that calls from my watch sound a little tunnel-like, but its not bad. Battery life is good. I got 20 hours yesterday, with dim mode activated on the Oriole (Watchmaker) watch face. I have not yet tested the accuracy of fitness-related features.

My one and only dislike is that even though the watch is bluetooth-tethered to my cell phone, it does not notify me if the cell phone rings. It only notifies me if the watch rings. That's perfectly fine when I have a data connection on the watch because they'll ring simultaneously. It's not fine when I turn off my watch data connection or when the data connection is weak. When I turn off the data, I expect the watch to work just like any other bluetooth-tethered Android watch.

By the way, the Urbane 2nd LTE is running full-on Android Wear, not the WebOS-based software that all of the websites (Wareable, Android Authority, etc.) said it would.

Rob 

Rob


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

"Battery life is good. I got 20 hours yesterday"

Good ?
Really


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Fair observation. It's definitely not the 7 days that I get on the Pebble Time Steel.

I probably should qualify my statement to say that I used the watch to make about an hour of phone calls (battery rated for 2.4 hours of calls) and to respond to 80-90 texts/e-mails (work and personal). I kept the brightness at "5" and Screen always on, but in dim mode. For an Android Wear watch, 20 hours of this kind of use is good. My Huawei or Fossil Q Founder never would have lasted this long.

Rob


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Somewhat....


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> Somewhat....


Nice match with the helmet!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

sefrcoko said:


> Nice match with the helmet!


Thanks !!


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Pebble Time Steel on bead blasted Super Engineer bracelet.

Heavy but nice match to the case finish on the watch.


----------



## DecaturStaley (Jul 26, 2013)

Pebble Time Round with Rossling & Co. dark gray tweed strap.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Lummox said:


> Pebble Time Steel on bead blasted Super Engineer bracelet.
> 
> Heavy but nice match to the case finish on the watch.


Which watch face is that?

My steel is on the metar 7 face which is a pain to setup but when its done is very informative.


----------



## harrier2_1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Classic Pebble

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Classic Pebble

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

wease said:


> View attachment 7816730
> 
> Classic Pebble
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Well played . You should edit and put two pics so you can say Pebbles lol


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

Same here,..pre-ordered it for at&t and I'm really liking it a lot. Only complaint at this point is the charging unit is a bit flimsy.



roberev said:


> I am liking it a lot. Feels extraordinarily comfortable and solid. After working out some activation kinks with Verizon, the data calling (WiFi and LTE) feature through Message+ works well. Sound quality is better than my Huawei speaker. My wife says that calls from my watch sound a little tunnel-like, but its not bad. Battery life is good. I got 20 hours yesterday, with dim mode activated on the Oriole (Watchmaker) watch face. I have not yet tested the accuracy of fitness-related features.
> 
> My one and only dislike is that even though the watch is bluetooth-tethered to my cell phone, it does not notify me if the cell phone rings. It only notifies me if the watch rings. That's perfectly fine when I have a data connection on the watch because they'll ring simultaneously. It's not fine when I turn off my watch data connection or when the data connection is weak. When I turn off the data, I expect the watch to work just like any other bluetooth-tethered Android watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Back to this








Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

First gen Moto 360. I had one when they first came out, but sold it a few months later.

Jumped back in and got another, I missed it.

Heuer Autavia face.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

"Heuer Autavia face"

Love that face


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Vinceloh (Aug 25, 2013)

Alcatel Watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Apple Watch stainless steal.


----------



## Reggieroo (May 18, 2011)

I have a Garmin Vivosmart HR, it a smart watch and heartrate monitor. It only has basic smart watch functions, if you can even call it a smart watch but then what defines a smart watch?

The Garmin tells the time, checks your steps taken and stairs climbed, shows your heart rate, all of your physical activity and calories burned. It's shows and reads your text messages, whatsapp, email, Twitter, eBay, phone apps notifications, shows the weather, controls your music on your phone and also tells you a call is coming in by ringing and vibrating on your wrist and also shows missed calls.

I kinda think it's pretty smart in its own way. I also wear it on my other wrist so I can still wear my proper watch


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

First post in this thread and first post in regards to smart watches.

So the story is: my girlfriend was watching some TV show about gadgets in general, she saw the Moto 360 and feel in love with it. As I'm finding it really ;-) difficult to get her on board for watch collecting I jumped and bought her the watch. As you guessed I bought one for myself too.

So she got Moto 360 2nd gen 42mm on 16mm leather belt in rose gold. I got Moto 260 2nd gen 46mm on 22mm leather (black and brown) in black. Ease of switching the strap is great.

To be honest I was surprised (positively) with watch. Looks really good, works as expected (we have iPhones not Android phones so functionality is heavily limited for iPhone), build quality is absolutely fine. One thing the watches do not have is soul. There is no real love for this watch on my side. It does the job, it is a cool gadget, but it is NOT time piece as I think of watches.

My girlfriend wears is non stop and I couldn't keep it for more than 10 days and had to go back to mechanical watch.

Here are the picks of watches in mention:









Thank you for watching.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

@wease: nice looking smartwatch, but what is it? I don't recognize it as such. This is one very important issue with the smartwatches, beside 1 or 2 of them, they don't have a distinct personality.


----------



## J-Rock121 (Feb 23, 2015)

It's the LG Watch R (W110):

LG Watch R (W110): Design Comes Full Circle | LG USA


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, LG watch R, with Seiko face today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

LG Urbane, Omega face









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jonE5 (Oct 11, 2014)

Gave my fiance a 42mm space grey apple watch

I wear it on occasion.

I tend to prefer my seiko arnie or squale 20 atmos though.

Pretty cool toy overall.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

wease said:


> LG Urbane, Omega face


I love homage faces the only thing missing from the Vector Luna, but who knows one day hopefully


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

I have tried a few but so far i still prefer and mostly wear my Vector Luna


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Samsung Gear S2 not the 3g model. 50% battery use in 25hrs. I should get 2 good days between charges, when not playing around with it and the battery gets fully sorted after a few full charges.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

LG Watch R









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackaltx (Jul 18, 2014)

Huawei Watch paired to iOS with side loaded WatchMaker premium app (Omega Spectre face)


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_now (Jun 6, 2016)

I got a Apple Watch as a gift and I also have a FitBit Flex. I'm still not a big fan of to the Apple Watch although the notifications are useful.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think this one's pretty smart, for me at least. Run, Swim, Bike, or ski timing plus steps if you are into that. Even a golf course tracker and swing counter. This is definitely the best Garmin I've used (compared to the 405 and 310).


----------



## drjiveturkey (Apr 11, 2016)

Garmin Fenix 3. Usually on a nato, but sometimes on the bracelet. It's ginormous on my 5.5" wrists but in the winter I wear it as my everyday watch because of the features. But now that the weather is warm and I'm in short sleeve, I just wear it to work out.


----------



## Rob Hutchinson (May 24, 2016)

I wear the Garmin 920xt and the apple watch .. I actually tend to wear them more then my Ebel and Rolex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Moto360 1st gen with a face from Artur R 
https://plus.google.com/108538252393285313689/posts/XF9Uro2wdhW


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellosolifornia (Jul 16, 2016)

I am wearing Samsung Gear s2 watch


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Just bought myself a Sony smartband swr30 talk as a first jump into smart watches and it's great! love the curved screen :-!


----------



## skorpyo (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been wearing the Gear 2 for about a month now and really like the fit and finish. I'm hoping to get an Apple Watch in the near future.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

My wife just got me an LG Urbane for my birthday a few days ago. So far its pretty neat.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Moto 360 Sport









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

So this is just kinda smart...


----------



## sportssam (Nov 9, 2016)

NO.1 G5 for sports.


----------



## sportssam (Nov 9, 2016)

This one is for daily life.And this is the 'best photo' of my watch.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

This is my recent purchase. Ticks not only smart watch boxes, well at least some of them, but goes into proper outdoor experience as well. I'm very happy with this one.

Set of pictures over time.



















Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## searunn (May 12, 2016)

jc3513 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is really nice, can you sync it with an iPhone.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My new Gear S3


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

When I wear one it's still the Vector Luna for me


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

hasto092 said:


> My new Gear S3


That is 100% my next purchase. I usually stay in the dive forums. Curious if any of the faces give you a diver look? Or is it similar to the Huawei, and has just about anything you can think of?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

Tried this FC Horological Smartwatch on, should I cop this?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

That looks small next to your Bell & Ross. You might want to keep looking.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

louisuchiha said:


> Tried this FC Horological Smartwatch on, should I cop this?


Never mind the size, what does its smart functions track? What can it display?


----------



## epetti (Dec 8, 2016)

Garmin Fenix 3 HR. Debated when the Apple Watch 2 came out but battery life and lack of ABC was a deal breaker. But the Fenix 3 is too big for me for everyday wear.


----------



## bluefoam (May 5, 2011)

Today I am wearing my Tag Heuer Monaco Smartwatch... it syncs manually with my brain, which accesses accurate time through a 'telephone'... Meaning, when I want to set the watch I take the phone out of my pocket, check it accordingly and wind the 'smart watch' to match.

The watch is very advanced when it comes to notifications. It is aware that i hate notifications and therefore doesn't show me any. Hence all of my negativity is directed to my 'smartphone'!

Battery life is superb... and never runs out once the wearer is alive most of the time they wear it... this technology is otherwise known as 'automatic'...


----------



## wydim (Feb 26, 2012)

bluefoam said:


> Today I am wearing my Tag Heuer Monaco Smartwatch... it syncs manually with my brain, which accesses accurate time through a 'telephone'... Meaning, when I want to set the watch I take the phone out of my pocket, check it accordingly and wind the 'smart watch' to match.
> 
> The watch is very advanced when it comes to notifications. It is aware that i hate notifications and therefore doesn't show me any. Hence all of my negativity is directed to my 'smartphone'!
> 
> Battery life is superb... and never runs out once the wearer is alive most of the time they wear it... this technology is otherwise known as 'automatic'...


man, I love sarcasm....


----------



## Winblows (May 30, 2014)

*Post #70*

Custom Suunto Traverse Alpha sapphire


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sold my pebble time and picked up this vivoactive. I only use these smart watches to help pace me for my runs. Since I always have my phone with me, my original Pebble and now the Time has worked ok for that task.... but gps watches have gotten a lot better over the last few years and since Fitbit just bought pebble it's time to abandon that platform. (I'm guessing there will be minimal updates from now on)










Going to try out this garmin on a run today. If I like it this winter I'll probably upgrade to a garmin fenix this next summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

Samsung Gear S2









Fossil









Pebble (R.I.P.)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung gear S3
With a strap change.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey I'll keep this going, Sammy Frontier S3 on black leather


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 classic









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Winblows (May 30, 2014)

*Post #77*

Some days now ...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Post #77*



Winblows said:


> Some days now ...


I got one as well. Fantastic watch. You will be happy.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Today it's a Samsung Gear S2 with an always-on display, was only given it a week or so ago but enjoying it


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Samsung Gear S3 classic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time is your S3 showing? 4:09?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> What time is your S3 showing? 4:09?


It's actually 12:09.
There is a blue track on the inside where the flag is, the white track is minutes, and the red track is seconds.

The blue track is just a slightly lighter shade than the flag colour so is difficult to discern. (Looks even worse in the photo.)

It's a pretty crappy watch face, but I'm patriotic and put up with it for the day anyway.

(And I usually wear another watch on my right wrist to tell the time.)

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^ Ah, ok. Yeah, it would make more sense in real life; a still photo doesn't show that the seconds track is moving.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

S3 Classic on black leather deployant.









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mjackson said:


> Samsung seems to be the only company to get the smart watch look and design correct. Absolutely gorgeous.


They actually leveraged standard watch design philosophy in putting this product together much more than any previous product with a focus on making it acceptable to actual watch wearers rather than trying to define a drastically new look.
With a Classic for formal/traditional and a Frontier for a sportier look, a selection of bands and a multitude of watch faces available, it's meant to be able to just blend in, but the tech is still there behind it all though...


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Fossil Q Founder


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaxy gear S3








Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wease said:


> Galaxy gear S3
> View attachment 10903185
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


'Bout time we saw an original face that's fun and useful. That's kinda cool.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nixie










Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickybebop (Nov 20, 2012)

apple watch 42mm stainless


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## gzervali2006 (Jan 13, 2017)

I wear my Fitbit Charge 2 on a black rubber band almost daily during the work week. Really love the fact that the text messages come through so I don't have to constantly pick up my phone to see whos texting / calling me. Plus I think it looks pretty neat too


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Really enjoying the Gear S3








Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic on Milanese









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Active









Inactive









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Starting my day with coffee in an Airport lounge and a Samsung Gear S3 Classic on milanese on the right...
Active









Inactive









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## dalethorn (May 14, 2016)

Nickybebop said:


> apple watch 42mm stainless


I have this with the stainless mesh band. I set the watch face to the chronograph (with embedded date), and in the corners I have battery percent, stopwatch, temperature (links to weather), and appointments. The really awesome thing is setting the stopwatch to a 3-second dial (accumulators for total seconds/minutes/hours visible), which allows to see elapsed time to between 1/50 and 1/100 of a second. The only nuisance is the screen timeout, necessary because of the electronically active screen.


----------



## Medic1013 (Sep 17, 2009)

Gear S3 Frontier. Loving it so far.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## albertcaymuss (Mar 2, 2017)

Stainess Steel Apple Watch 2 new, and a Huawei Watch I picked up gently used. I love the versatility of the HW (I've got like 200+ watch faces with WatchMaker Premium) but the fit and finish of the AW can't be beat.

Al


----------



## DaytonaRik (Mar 11, 2016)

Dragged the Gen 1 TAG Connected out of hibernation - now that Android Wear 2.0 is in play, this might make installing apps without decent integration with iOS a bit easier! Love the Heuer 01 watch face too - nice touch TAG


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Warming up by the fire on a miserable Melbourne evening.

Samsung Gear S3









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

S3 Frontier.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Two friends, S3 and Laco Paderborn


----------



## Lokifish (Nov 8, 2014)

Think Frederique Constant Notify on a budget but with while it's happening notifications.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> Samsung Gear S3 Classic


Pic?


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Still currently wearing a Samsung Gear S2 photos showing two of my favourite always on displays after all if I am wearing a watch I want to see the time all the time just like a real watch

















Peter


----------



## Blackranger3d (Oct 26, 2009)

Fenix 5 all the way.


----------



## AchtungNate (May 17, 2017)

Fossil Q Hybrid Crewmaster (love it or hate it)

Loved my Pebble but its days are gone and I just want the simple alerts.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Blackranger3d said:


> Fenix 5 all the way.


Hopping to pick up a deal on a used 3HR as people upgrade 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

sefrcoko said:


> billdebmatt said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung Gear S3 Classic
> ...


.

Here you go. I'm in a moon phase this week


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunday run day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokifish (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally got some watch work done on the analog hybrid smartwatch. I merged dial parts from two watches (white and blue), replaced the hands, and painted the second hand white for added contrast and readability. The result is very Breitling Navitimer in feel that's far more contrasty and readable than the original. So not bad for a $30 smartwatch and minimal extra effort.




When I get the time I'll turn the second one into a Laco Fliegeruhr Type B inspired design. If it doesn't feel right I'll end up with a Type A design. May even age the case and lume.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

A Garmin Fenix 5X has stolen my wrist...









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stone1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just my Apple Watch with me and nothing else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88Keys (Jun 25, 2017)

Fossil Q Crewmaster, but I'm away this weekend, and have my Apple Watch in the bag should I need it.

I have, or have had, just about every major brand of smart watch out there, but lately I've had a hankering for real hands, hence the fossil. Trouble is, that's leading me back into mechanicals, and I think I'm just about to pull the trigger on an Orient Mako II. Oh dear...


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

I just got this Garmin Vivosmart HR fitness tracker off of craigslist last week. I never thought that I'd be a smartwatch guy, but this little thing is fantastic! My main motivation for this watch purchase was to be able to track my heart rate while doing cardio at the gym. The HR sensors on gym equipment typically don't work consistently for me. My original thought was to only use it for the gym, but I find myself wearing it all day to track my steps for fun. The big surprise was how easily readable the screen is in direct sunlight.


----------



## Blackranger3d (Oct 26, 2009)

Dan-LAX said:


> I just got this Garmin Vivosmart HR fitness tracker off of craigslist last week. I never thought that I'd be a smartwatch guy, but this little thing is fantastic! My main motivation for this watch purchase was to be able to track my heart rate while doing cardio at the gym. The HR sensors on gym equipment typically don't work consistently for me. My original thought was to only use it for the gym, but I find myself wearing it all day to track my steps for fun. The big surprise was how easily readable the screen is in direct sunlight.


Good choice great place to start.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Garmin Fenix 5X.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## drzeller (Sep 14, 2012)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Garmin Fenix 5X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have on two!

Garmin Fenix 3 HR one one wrist.
A used Samsung Gear S2 on the other. I just got the S2 and am comparing step counts, heart rate, and GPS tracking.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Loving my new Casio WSD-F20!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

From Split with love.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier on leather









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Choosing a restaurant in Jelsa, Croatia...









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

"Field Watch Mode" while sightseeing in West Virginia.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Garmin forerunner 935. 1+ week battery life, 24-50 hour GPS tracking, mail, SMS, etc notifications and integrates automatically with strava and trainingpeaks. 

No touchscreen but IMO not necessary, pretty sure this counts as a smartwatch anyway.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Switched to the Frontier today









Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX


----------



## Greg Bell (Oct 11, 2014)

Apple Watch 2 on std band. Unfortunately it has retired my omega😫


----------



## gsr96r (Aug 7, 2014)

Same as Greg. Unfortunately, I do not have an Omega to retire.


----------



## Greg Bell (Oct 11, 2014)

Apple Watch is like a Glock pistol, soulless and dull, but useful


----------



## Lidar (Aug 23, 2017)

Gear s3 frontier


----------



## ansang (May 11, 2013)

Garmin Forerunner 230. Was using a Fenix 2 for the longest time but it finally died.


----------



## trek00701 (Jun 7, 2015)

Dan-LAX said:


> I just got this Garmin Vivosmart HR fitness tracker off of craigslist last week. I never thought that I'd be a smartwatch guy, but this little thing is fantastic! My main motivation for this watch purchase was to be able to track my heart rate while doing cardio at the gym. The HR sensors on gym equipment typically don't work consistently for me. My original thought was to only use it for the gym, but I find myself wearing it all day to track my steps for fun. The big surprise was how easily readable the screen is in direct sunlight.


Isn't it a great watch?! Did you try the alarm function yet? Wakes me up by vibrating my whole arm lol


----------



## AKRAE (Jul 10, 2017)

LG Whatch Style with Fallout 4 Pipboy and Seiko SW 35th Aniversary replica. This kind of funny faces help me to forget the bad that are the SW.....while I have battery at least


----------



## AKRAE (Jul 10, 2017)

MMT said:


> Not wearing one yet, but I ordered an affordable Chinese W90 just for kicks for Christmas. Once it arrives, I'll post a photo. Even the legit brands use 400mAh batteries, so until that changes, I'm not going to spend hundreds of US$ on any of them.


The Lg Watch Style have 240mah battery for a normal use...10-12h, intensive but rational 6-8h, screen often on,installing apps, wifi, etc 2-6h. In theory, because it don't have compass,gps,pulsometer,nfc and a medium size screen,it is would be enough to pass the day, but that won't happen never,probably for Android cause, but is impossible finish the day. 
Avoid that watch of 239£, for me its ok because I only use at my job and was free for a promotion. Better the chinese SW


----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

A Sony Smartwatch MN2 for the truly classic look.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Face update !









Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

1st post in this forum. It's. fitness tracker but thought would be appropriate to post here


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

I really like my Gear2. My wife bought it for me about 3 yrs ago. I used it with my S3. I than changed to an LG phone, just didn't work right with it. Bought an Urbane but it just didn't measure up to the gear2. I upgraded to an S8+ a few months ago and just drug my gear2 out of the closet to sell it. I thought, I have to see if this will work with my S8 first. Sure enough, works like a champ.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Moto 360 gen2. Samsung gear straps fit great and are not $$$ at all. (sorry about the ugly arm hair!!)









Its been a love-hate kind of thing though. Love the motorola hardware, everything from the battery life, screen quality, even the flat tire as ugly as it is, comes with one major bonus with its auto-dimming function. But Googles ability to reliably maintain the android wear eco system has been a complete failure with this device. From April 2017-November 2017 my watch was useless and I just used it as a night stand clock sitting in the charging base. Google/Android just couldn't roll out the 2.0 release reliably.

All is well once again in December 2017... My watch is back up and running GREAT. Not sure what they did, but the latest version of AW works.





Detailed thread here (not just me)... So the biggest problem with Android Wear, is how Google selectively targets models for OS updates. If your model does not make the cut, your device could be obsolete overnight. At ~$350-$400 the device just needs to work.
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/android-wear/LeQYY8DFiyY


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Still the classic with a new face...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Old tech, new tech...

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Two pilots of F18 just have their lives safed by their Garmin 3....

Here is the link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/jet-p...vigated-home-using-their-smart-w-4646169.html


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

Awaiting the arrival of my s3 frontier

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHound007 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just got a Fitbit Ionic which is great for working out. The Pandora app is great.

Looking at the Garmin Fenix 5X more as a hiking watch.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lume shot.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)

When exercising. ..


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool looking. Doesnt look like a smart watch either.


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

Gear s3 is fantastic (as far as smart watches go), no regrets! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hipster (Apr 21, 2018)

HELP!!! anyone knows what watch this is?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

hipster said:


> HELP!!! anyone knows what watch this is?
> View attachment 13076853


This article says it's a Garmin:
http://watchessence.com/celebrity-watches/

Tried searching Casey's channel yet?


----------



## hipster (Apr 21, 2018)

I did the whole research, but didnt find the same watch.I think its not the one in the first picture in the article which you mentiond above.I like the watch definitely gonna buy it tho.Hope someone can help figure it out.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

The only time I wear an apple watch is on the jetski, so I can leave the phone in the glovebox - never really bonded with the gimmick otherwise or cared much for its features (and yes I am in my 20s and know how it works)


----------



## hipster (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for your reply btw.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

hipster said:


> Thanks for your reply btw.


See if MIG33 can track it down from here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/track...-they-wearing-lets-keep-going-300966-221.html


----------



## Moerdn (Nov 28, 2013)

A Fitbit Blaze - I have been thinking about getting an Apple watch, but my "needs" are better covered by a Fitbit (for example due to the longer battery life and I do not see a particular use case for the additionally Apple watch features).


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gear S3 Classic

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## ListPrivate (Apr 27, 2018)

Garmin 235! Best running watch ever!


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

I wore an LG G watch R for over two years.
Recently (April 2018) bought a Huawei watch 2 sport and have been wearing that ever since.
Built-in GPS is a big improvement and the battery lasts well over a day.


----------



## raf1919 (Jan 16, 2012)

Fitbit Versa... surprised how much i like it.


----------



## harper88 (Jun 20, 2018)

I do not have a smart watch yet, but I plan to buy Apple Watch 3 it's the best smart watch on the market.


----------



## bhartman36 (Jun 24, 2018)

I have an LG Urbane. I've had it for a couple of years now. It's nice to have a watch that gives me basic information (email and texting notifications, weather, etc.). 

I only wear it during work hours, though. After work, I put on my Seiko 5. I don't like work emails buzzing on my watch after work hours.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Well,
It was considered pretty smart in 1979...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Sailordoc (Jun 24, 2018)

Zeblaze Thor 4


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Tonight it is a Samsung Gear S3


----------



## Myste28 (Jul 27, 2018)

I wear a Skagen. Not a traditional 'smartwatch' but just enough smarts for me, lol.






sorry for the bad picture, trying to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

Just picked this up the other day. Was smartwatchless for a while. Light, awesome battery and very affordable. Was gonna go stratos but did not want to over commit to a smartwatch since I have so many other real watches in the rotation.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KINGPIN (Jul 14, 2008)

Apple 3


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Samsung Gear S:


----------



## HowGozit (Dec 29, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Gear Sport (replacing my Gear S2 - I like waterproof)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Amazfit Bip.









Works with Android and iOS.
App notifications.
Fitness and sleep tracking.
Heart rate sensor.
Compass sensor.
Barometer.
GPS and GLONASS.
Anti-reflective Gorilla Glass display.
IP68 rated.
Only weighs 1.1oz (31g).

Advertised as having 30 day battery life, but I'm at 30 days with mine, and I have 54% battery life left. I'm estimating I can go at least another week or two before I'll recharge.


----------



## Orangechilly (Jun 17, 2008)

Samsung S3 frontier.


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

not a samsung fan, but this is a cool display! cheers


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

if its good enough for them.....


----------



## 440_Hz (Aug 29, 2018)

This is my first comment to all of WUS, so I hope I'm doing this right. I'm a Pebble wearer!


----------



## 440_Hz (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh gosh, my photo was really large. You guys don't need to see my pores in such detail.


----------



## teaumaz (Jun 30, 2017)

Fenix 5


----------



## littlebee (May 1, 2015)

just got my fitbit versa, my new daily driver


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Suunto S9 Baro White


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaxy watch









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

GoodLord said:


> Suunto S9 Baro White
> 
> View attachment 13489091


Love the white. How long have you had it? What do you think about the long term of the white holding up?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

nyamoci said:


> Love the white. How long have you had it? What do you think about the long term of the white holding up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I've had the watch for a little over a month now and it still looks pristine. I make it a habit to wear it in the shower, especially after a hard day's exercise.

I'm impressed with it's data acquisition & presentation, and the build quality and its apparent durability - not quite so with the brightness/contrast of the screen.

All in all it's proven a very good/useful purchase.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Garmin Fenix 5s Plus. First smart watch I actually enjoy wearing.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Just got this today from the wife (B-Day gift). I've had a Microsoft Band for a few years, but recently switched back to iPhone. Series 3 non cellular.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipKid (Jan 8, 2007)

Jut got the Garmin Fenix 5, so far so good.


----------



## Lowellchris (Sep 11, 2018)

I've had the Gear s3 Frontier with a metal bracelet for about 6 months now . Once I switched the rubber wrist band for the metal linked one my wrist stopped getting raw from sweat plus abrasion equals sore . ha


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

It is very strange, but for me best function of my Samsung Gear Sport is... make my own watchfaces


----------



## mguffin2k6 (Aug 9, 2014)

Diesel Full Guard today with 2 piece NATO and classic pilot face.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## gunnerx (Jan 19, 2010)

Apple Watch 4 Hermes with Fauve leather strap and deployment buckle.


----------



## Shogun506 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a smart watch for my wife this Christmas and I don't know much about them coming from the regular watch community. Can someone point me in the direction of the best Android smartwatch these days? I'd like to skip all of the ad-ridden internet info


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Shogun506 said:


> I'm looking to buy a smart watch for my wife this Christmas and I don't know much about them coming from the regular watch community. Can someone point me in the direction of the best Android smartwatch these days? I'd like to skip all of the ad-ridden internet info


Fossil Gen 4
Fossil Sport
TicWatch C2


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a Samsung Galaxy 46mm. It suits my purposes. I am not a hard core "device" user having just recently bought a Smartphone for video chatting with my son who moved out of state. I like the notifications which are mostly for junk emails and for the various watch faces and accuracy.


----------



## Chrono9 (Nov 20, 2018)

Question, would anyone wear a smart with another luxury watch? One on each wrist? If not then smart watch in the future might be mandatory, which means the end of mechanical.


----------



## lovetillman (Nov 17, 2018)

Amazfit Bip Smartwatch by Huami


----------



## salcuta88 (Oct 6, 2018)

Garmin Forerunner 35


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Garmin D2 Charlie:


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't wear the Smartwatch very often. It's not a stand alone device with my carrier, so I need to have the phone nearby for any function other than the time. I am a mechanical watch guy at heart (Rolex mostly, and others....). I don't carry the phone everywhere either as I find it a distraction in the car, other than Pandora. I don't need to have texts and emails read to me when I am driving. I own the device, it doesn't own me. 

I also find it curious that whilst the Smartwatch and phone show the same time, they are now, as I type, 5 seconds fast from the R/C clock on the wall. They reset at some point but do not show accurate time always.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rodentman said:


> I also find it curious that whilst the Smartwatch and phone show the same time, they are now, as I type, 5 seconds fast from the R/C clock on the wall. They reset at some point but do not show accurate time always.


This depends on where the phone (and watch) get their time from.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Huawei Watch 1.0

Love the mesh bracelet


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Huawei Watch 1.0

Love the mesh bracelet
View attachment 13690393


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Apple Watch séries 4 on a rubber strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

joep2k said:


> Huawei Watch 1.0
> 
> Love the mesh bracelet
> View attachment 13690393


Hey, that face looks familiar. Huawei has a Nike license, too?


----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

Ticwatch Rolex 









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Amazfit Stratos... one of my faves. Shown here with a watch dial face themed after the sci-fi movie Interstellar.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

... and with a different strap and OEM dial.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Samsung gear sport


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Pebble









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Garmin Instinct with screen protector and titanium band.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Samsung gear sport


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> My daily wearer:
> 
> View attachment 6514402


Still my daily wearer, except now it's a Series 4.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Galaxy Watch 46mm









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## R Black (Dec 25, 2017)

Galaxy.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Timex Metropolitan+









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Pebble Time Steel on its OEM bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the original pebble steel. I'm still sad i got rid of it. Great brand. Sad their gone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Pandora said:


> I'm thinking of buying a mechanical watch or a smart watch.


Thanks for letting us know !


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Pandora said:


> I'm thinking of buying a mechanical watch or a smart watch.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Pandora said:


> I'm thinking of buying a mechanical watch or a smart watch.


Get one of each!!


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

This one has headed back to Switzerland for repair


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Matty01 said:


> View attachment 14359769
> View attachment 14359769
> 
> 
> This one has headed back to Switzerland for repair











So I've bought this one to tide me over until the Alpiner comes back

I like them both for different reasons ... sincerely hope Alpiner continue to improve the app which is workable but far from perfect


----------



## teaumaz (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Amazfit GTR, new brother to the Stratos.......smartish, with ABC functions, good selection of fitness apps, reasonable app support, and so dang bright even my poor old eyes can see it!......oh and the battery life is supposed to be other-worldly, which I am now putting to the test!


----------



## Monzer (Sep 22, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Amazfit GTR, new brother to the Stratos.......smartish, with ABC functions, good selection of fitness apps, reasonable app support, and so dang bright even my poor old eyes can see it!......oh and the battery life is supposed to be other-worldly, which I am now putting to the test!
> 
> View attachment 14390843


Hey great wrist shot . I was thinking about Amazfit GTR as my first smartwatch would you recommend it ? what OS it's using ?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Monzer said:


> Hey great wrist shot . I was thinking about Amazfit GTR as my first smartwatch would you recommend it ? what OS it's using ?


Well.....certainly recommend, at the price point I don't think it can be beat.....it's not perfect, but it's also not $700+!.....

As far as the OS, I honestly have no idea, but believe it's Huami's Own.......

I use it mainly as a fitness tracker, for g6m and dog walking, so for me the battery life was the biggest seller.....I use the GPS twice a day for 2hours, and the gym 90mins every other day.....and that use just killed my Garmin, and it was always charging......

The GTR, on the other hand, after 3 days of heavy use, is still at 82%.......

Is it perfect? No.......I don't use it for notifications or any stuff like that, and if you want an AOD you'll need to go elsewhere!

But for $140CAN it's perfect for me!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Couple more shots of my GTR with some different watch faces......

FYI - face choices are limited to approx. 20 on the Amazfit app, and I have screen brightness at approx.70%......


----------



## CiMBoX (May 1, 2018)

Huawei Watch 2 is my everyday watch, is very useful to know about my smartphone activities (calls, notifications, appointments..) because I don't like the phone ringing so I set it to mute.
But now I have a problem, how to wear a mechanical watch on my wrist and use a smartwatch at the same time?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Maddog1970's posts tipped the scales for me. Amazfit GTR inbound.



CiMBoX said:


> Huawei Watch 2 is my everyday watch, is very useful to know about my smartphone activities (calls, notifications, appointments..) because I don't like the phone ringing so I set it to mute.
> But now I have a problem, how to wear a mechanical watch on my wrist and use a smartwatch at the same time?


You have two wrists.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm a bad example of someone who is obsessed with watches...even smart ones (I have 4).
That being said, I wear a mechanical swatch 90% of the time - the only time I remember this Huawei watch 2 or the more interesting Pebble Time is when guilt sets in.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice pickup on the GTR Maddog... How well does it co-exist with other Amazfit watches connected and paired up to the phone app in tandem?

I have a stratos and want to add a GTR and use them together going back and forth from one day to the next. Have you noticed any difficulties with that?

thanks!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kramer5150 said:


> Nice pickup on the GTR Maddog... How well does it co-exist with other Amazfit watches connected and paired up to the phone app in tandem?
> 
> I have a stratos and want to add a GTR and use them together going back and forth from one day to the next. Have you noticed any difficulties with that?
> 
> thanks!!


No issues using both so far.....

I had the GTR running for several days, it switched to the Stratos for a couple of days vacation in Salt Spring Island.....u just switch them between being the "active" one....stats all stay, the GTR is still on, just the Stratos paired to the app...

I switched due to the Stratos having the better walking/hiking tracker, with backtrack available, which is not on the GTR!

Battery life on the Stratos is still WAY above the Fenix Family, and they are both so much better looking (IMHO) than my trusty fenix 3 HR.....

Pick on the balcony of my Airbnb.....


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

OK cool thanks!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back home and switched from the Stratos back to the GTR with no issue.......noticed a bunch more watch faces on the app, so they must be adding a few here and there.......Stratos performed really well, and the battery life was insane considering the amount of hiking/GPS use, but I still prefer the GTR!


----------



## Monzer (Sep 22, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Back home and switched from the Stratos back to the GTR with no issue.......noticed a bunch more watch faces on the app, so they must be adding a few here and there.......Stratos performed really well, and the battery life was insane considering the amount of hiking/GPS use, but I still prefer the GTR!
> 
> View attachment 14408821


Man that's really helpful I'm in between the startos and gtr your info are very much appreciated thanks a bunch. I haven't buy one yet but I'm considering one of them but being one older but with music storage and one is new with other advantages make it hard choice.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Monzer said:


> Man that's really helpful I'm in between the startos and gtr your info are very much appreciated thanks a bunch. I haven't buy one yet but I'm considering one of them but being one older but with music storage and one is new with other advantages make it hard choice.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Like the wiseman said "get both.......".

I don't use my watch for music, but yeah, the Stratos would be better for that...... but far as form and function, plus just straight up aesthetics, the GTR wins hands down!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I ordered a GTR via GearBest last Friday. It still hasn't left their warehouse. o|


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

I've owned a Samsung Gear 2, Pebble, and a few others. Loved the technology-aspect of them, hated them as a "watch". In fact - I hated the aesthetics of ALL smartwatches until (what I'll call) the "current generation" came on the market. These watches actually look and feel like a real timepiece, as opposed to some plastic smartphone that the manufacturers somehow wrapped around a wrist.

Anyways, this is my ZeTime. To quote the manufacturer: "The world's first hybrid smartwatch combining mechanical hands with a round color touchscreen"


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Apple Watch Gold Series 2 but soon to be a Space Grey Series 5 hopefully if it’s released next month. Battery is starting to struggle and after 3 years it’s time to upgrade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I ordered a GTR via GearBest last Friday. It still hasn't left their warehouse. o|


Canceled the order. GearBest kept pushing back the ship date with no communication as to why. I had paid for upgraded shipping, too.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Fenix 6 Pro titanium sapphire and beads.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AlexVild (Sep 11, 2015)

Apple watch! The only smart watch I dare put on my wrist!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Another face and another strap.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm switching back from a Galaxy 42mm to my old 46mm instead -- for some reason, the 42mm just feels too light on my wrist and I miss the clunky case of the 46mm.

I had looked hard at getting one of the new Galaxy Active Watch 2's, but having a battery life of <2 days is just a deal-breaker. I recharge enough stuff every day, don't want to have to do my watch daily too.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

From todays day hike


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Series 4, updated two nights ago to watchOS 6.


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Just picked up a series 5 today, will see how it goes with my autos...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jamese302 said:


> Just picked up a series 5 today, will see how it goes with my autos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck! Jump in deep by hiding your phone out of easy reach.


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm not an Apple guy, so haven't kept up with the Series 5, but have they really improved the display in the last iteration or two? That display on the 5 looks BEAUTIFUL.



jamese302 said:


> Just picked up a series 5 today, will see how it goes with my autos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Meatshield the Yeti said:


> I'm not an Apple guy, so haven't kept up with the Series 5, but have they really improved the display in the last iteration or two? That display on the 5 looks BEAUTIFUL.


I think the 5 and 4 have effectively the same display hardware.*

I've had the first-gen, then Series 2, and now Series 4. To my eyes, the 4's doesn't actually look any better than the first-generation did, but that's because the first one looked damned good already.

* if I were a betting man, I'd put down a dollar to say that Apple had been internally testing the always-on display for at least 18 months, maybe even two years. The Series 5's LTPO version of OLED was, it seems, _also_ used for the Series 4; and the 4 had to have been under development as far back as 2017.

Pic of my 4:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14525373


That's probably my favorite custom face so far. Next step would be a Linux shell prompt.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> That's probably my favorite custom face so far. Next step would be a Linux shell prompt.


Hahahaha, +1 to this !


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Yukoner1 said:


> Hahahaha, +1 to this !


Or even nerdier, an un-parsed JSON object


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Apple Watch Series 5 in a protective case.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaxy watch









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

AMAZFIT GTR , for about 3 weeks now. Battery life is crazy good. I have a bezel insert being delivered today for it.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

GTR with new bezel cover









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Trusty Pebble


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Pebble here with arc calendar face


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Fossil Sport.


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

Galaxy Watch 42mm


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

What do you (above) do with an outdated Pebble?


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Derek411 said:


> What do you (above) do with an outdated Pebble?


Pretty much everything you do on a android wear watch but with 5 days battery life 

Well not quite, no heart rate on pebble time steel but there was on the last limited release pebble 2?
Screen is 64 colours and uses buttons to navigate which is more intuitive than swiping a small screen.

I do have a huwaei watch 1 in its box as the pebble is just too good for my needs.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Derek411 said:


> What do you (above) do with an outdated Pebble?


With Rebble, quite a bit.

Rebble


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti (Jun 18, 2019)

I just switched over from a Samsung Galaxy Watch (46mm) to a Galaxy Watch Active 2.

So far, so good. It sits well on my wrist and I find myself really liking the comfort of the silicone band. The display looks great - visual quality is better than the 46mm, very sharp. Function is very similar to the 46mm with the main difference so far being the haptic bezel, which is really responsive. Seems better able to adjust to different lighting conditions, too. 

It definitely looks more smartwatch-y, but once I got used to that, I became a fan. I think I'm gonna like it.


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

Not really, but funny!


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Still wearing the AMAZFIT GTR 2, but the Hauwei GT 2 has caught my eye









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## morsegist (Nov 7, 2010)

Apple Watch Series IV. I'm embarrassed to say I can't remember when I last wore an analogue.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

AMAZFIT GTR









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

AMAZFIT GTR again 









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Amazfit GTS


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

wease said:


> AMAZFIT GTR again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you change the bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Superbri22 said:


> How did you change the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel is a aluminum piece made for it, purchased off of Amazon

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

Garmin Fenix 6


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaxy watch today. Happy Holidays everyone









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have sooo many Smart watches, but the current favourite is my new ish Fenix 6X Pro.
Loving it and it is so intuitive for the gym and as an activity tracker for work.
This watch is, IMHO, leaps and bounds ahead of the 5X in that the UI is better AND the battery is next level.
Kind've can't wait to see what is in store for the 7th iteration :-o

Gav


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Oldie but a goodie

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

wease said:


> Galaxy watch today. Happy Holidays everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the display that bright or is the picture altered?


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

SWIMTEXAN said:


> Is the display that bright or is the picture altered?


Display is bright, but camera does make it seem brighter. I gave no trouble in the sun

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

wease said:


> Galaxy watch today. Happy Holidays everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the display that bright or is the picture altered?


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

SWIMTEXAN said:


> Is the display that bright or is the picture altered?


The camera makes it brighter, picture not altered, but it is bright. No issues in the sun

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Huawei GT2 today









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pagu (Dec 13, 2018)

Xiaomi Mi Band 4.


----------



## teaumaz (Jun 30, 2017)

Withings Steel HR Sapphire. Gotta love the 21 day battery life!


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Skywalker X-33 homage, made using Watchmaker. Custom matching font for the numbers.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

The original

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice!! Old but not obsolete


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

randb said:


> The original
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Have you found anywhere you can update the watch? I own an original also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Superbri22 said:


> Have you found anywhere you can update the watch? I own an original also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just answered your pm but for those that don't know, look up rebble io.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Unchanged since last October:


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Amazfit GTR, insane battery life









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Upgraded the bezel, swapped in the sharks mesh bracelet and gave it a space tribute look...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Firecrow911 said:


> Upgraded the bezel, swapped in the sharks mesh bracelet and gave it a space tribute look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have Watchmaker, I've posted it for download at https://getwatchmaker.com/search/delta-v

Enjoy!


----------



## Spyne (Jun 13, 2014)

Firecrow911 said:


> Skywalker X-33 homage, made using Watchmaker. Custom matching font for the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 14784017


Excuse, but what watch is that? I really like the look.


----------



## Spyne (Jun 13, 2014)

Firecrow911 said:


> Skywalker X-33 homage, made using Watchmaker. Custom matching font for the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 14784017


Excuse, but what watch is that? I really like the look.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Spyne said:


> Excuse, but what watch is that? I really like the look.


Samsung Gear S3 Smartwatch using Watchmaker. You can download my designs if you have one of the supported smartwatches listed on that site and search on my dial designs:

https://getwatchmaker.com/search/firecrow911


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

I loved this smart watch . Simple and minimal.
Thanks to the help of a fellow member I got it up and running again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah i hope rebelle get enough subscribers to continue their support of my pebbles


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Just got this. Pretty nice. Takes awhile to get all the settings optimised for battery life.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Amazfit GTR again. Keep going back to this









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall (Apr 14, 2017)

I've gone over to the smart side


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Superbri22 said:


> I loved this smart watch . Simple and minimal.
> Thanks to the help of a fellow member I got it up and running again


Very cool... thats so clean looking. Hows the battery life after all these years?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Superbri22 said:


> I loved this smart watch . Simple and minimal.


Mine says hello...resurrected courtesy of Rebble. A display done right, unlike the awful WearOS I have (a Huawei 2).


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Ipse: yes i prefer my pebble steel over the huwaei watch 1.
WearOs is slow and a battery killer


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

02/02/2020 on the wrist for superbowl Sunday...

Still rockin' the Amazfit Stratos, with a Time factors ladder strap. I love this watch.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Changed things up a bit


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

wease said:


> Amazfit GTR again. Keep going back to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the gps ok? I have one on the way. Is battery life as good as they say? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

randb said:


> Is the gps ok? I have one on the way. Is battery life as good as they say? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


The one time I used the GPS for a hike,it took a while for it to lock. I don't use GPS much. The battery is insanely good. I wear it all the time, sleep, exercise, already on display,only take it off to shower, that's when I put it on the charger, about 15 minutes a day to top the battery off and it's at 70% battery. I haven't full charged it for weeks. I'm going on a trip for 4 days and not even worried about bringing the charger. I also purchased the Hauwei GT 2 and keep going back to this one









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Today, Fenix 3 HR sapphire









or sometimes


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Amazfit GTR. Their T Rex is interesting.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

kramer5150 said:


> Very cool... thats so clean looking. Hows the battery life after all these years?


Surprisingly doesn't miss a beat! Was left uncharged for couple of years. Plugged in the charger and good as new !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

46 mm Samsung Galaxy. This is AOD.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

for a past 365 days it was this


----------



## madart (Feb 13, 2020)

Smart- Samsung Galaxy Active 2... this one is a stand alone phone. two days on a charge.
Semi Smart- Skagen Connected. ... bluetooth. Battery lasts 6 months.
Dumb- 1946 Engin.... smart enough to tell the time without electricity.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Same as usual, trying out a color I'm calling "Unix terminal orange" (or just plain orange).


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Gear S3


----------



## Monzer (Sep 22, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> Today, Fenix 3 HR sapphire
> 
> View attachment 14842543
> 
> ...


Which do you use most and why?

Sent from my phone using tapatalk VIP


----------



## Len Baird (Feb 27, 2020)

I have an Apple Watch series 4 and it's great. It is totally no hassle, does what it's supposed to do and more, with little to no setup/screwing around required. It does more than I expected it would do. As well as being a better fitness tracker than the dedicated fitness tracker I bought and returned (I was planning to do the band/bracelet on one wrist, mechanical on the other), it works great as an extension of my phone which never has to leave my pocket when the AW is on. The only downside is it needs to be charged daily.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Fenix 2 today


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Monzer said:


> Which do you use most and why?
> 
> Sent from my phone using tapatalk VIP


I think it's the Fenix 3, I really like its look.
But I like to listen to music with the Amazfit which my Garmin do not do.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Still haven't found a better smart watch for me than this:

(I still hope fitbit burns in hell for buying them up and destroying them. Never Forgive, Never Forget)


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Hike in the garden with the Amazfit Stratos... In fact, I mowed the lawn b-)


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice... wheres the lawn mowing sports program? ;^)


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Mowing the lawn is Walking, I put hiking.

This watch has programs for soccer and jump rope. ^^


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Like a clock on my wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikeslookout (Mar 4, 2012)

My favorite.


----------



## yikeslookout (Mar 4, 2012)

Apple Watch again


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Samsung Gear Sport. Every day!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Pebble time steel with Barton canvas strap. Probably my favourite SW.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

garmin fenix 3:









the only problem with it is it's made me realize I prefer larger watches so now my SKXs haven't been worn in years because they're "too small"...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Smartwatch Monday. EA Touchscreen Smartwatch 3.


----------



## GaryM (Jun 26, 2012)

TWM is my favorite wm. ;-)


----------



## GaryM (Jun 26, 2012)

It's the 3 o`clock hour. Snack time!







Japanese fuzzy time


----------



## yikeslookout (Mar 4, 2012)

Apple Watch


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

55min.27 to mowed the lawn with the Vivoactive hr


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Garmin Instinct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikeslookout (Mar 4, 2012)

Apple Watch


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Huawei watch gt


----------



## jbz1973 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Fenix6 sapphire


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Garmin vivoactive 4. Slate.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Fossil Gen 5 Garrett









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Fenix6 sapphire for running
Today


----------



## TheTalentedMrRipley (May 5, 2020)

Samsung Galaxy Watch SMR800, great watch...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

1h05 to mowed the lawn with the Suunto Traverse


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The usual:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Just received latest Tizen. 3 years into model life and it still up to date!
Charging.


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

Philbo24 said:


> Huawei watch gt
> View attachment 15093025


What face is this ?


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Emporio Armani Touchscreen 3 and the three faces it will be wearing today...


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

I second MJP's query. That is quite impressive.
Probably have to charge the watch more frequently, but that's life.


----------



## impreziv (Apr 16, 2013)

Hoping that the new Samsung Active 3 will be released soon!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

impreziv said:


> Hoping that the new Samsung Active 3 will be released soon!


Due to pandemic, social movements and global recession all these things are postponed.
But Samsung did file FCC registration paperwork. It will be smaller watch across all models.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

New color scheme for several faces, including the California dial, showed up in a recent update.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaxy watch.
Returned my Fossil Garrett HR Wear watch, battery not so great, Just stopped working, couldn't turn it on even after sitting on the charger over night.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

Garmin Fenix 5X. Does it all!


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

Pebble Time Steel with the Pheonix Big watchface. I've had this watch for almost four years now and only take it off for charging and washing!









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

From todays day-hike, Amazfit stratos with Suunto clipper


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My latest Garmin pick up.
The 6X Pro Solar Titanium.
Love my Fenix family. I have the 3, 5 and a couple of 6Xs.
I want to get a Tactix Delta Solar next.
Hopefully Garmin find their way out of the attack they're facing at the moment.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

GT2 Sport version (black case).


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

MJP said:


> What face is this ?


Digital Light Blue.


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

apple watch and samsung active2
but I personally prefer apple watch more


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaxy Watch 3









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Galaxy Watch today









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

GT2 with the older GT's watch face.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Amazfit Stratos 2


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

SUUNTO TRAVERSE


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

EA Smartwatch 3 today sporting the Electro-Chron Bolt hands face...


----------



## jeff.morton.589 (May 22, 2015)

wease said:


> Galaxy Watch today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it this is the new version, I'm getting ready to put my previous generation back into rotation. Is there a big ($200) difference?


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Loving my latest Garmin. They're an awesome brand IMHO.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

jeff.morton.589 said:


> I take it this is the new version, I'm getting ready to put my previous generation back into rotation. Is there a big ($200) difference?


This is actually the 1st version Galaxy watch all modded out. I did purchase the galaxy watch 3, $200 better, probably not, but the sensors are much better in the 3 than the original. When I exercise with the original GW it would stop taking my heart rate cause of all the sweat. No issues with the GW3. I switch between the Active 2, original GW and the GW3, what's nice is, they all use the same app and automatically switch connection to phone for whichever watch I'm wearing.

Currently wearing the Active 2 44mm with the Supcase band/case.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)

Garmin Fenix 5X plus


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

wease said:


> This is actually the 1st version Galaxy watch all modded out. I did purchase the galaxy watch 3, $200 better, probably not, but the sensors are much better in the 3 than the original. When I exercise with the original GW it would stop taking my heart rate cause of all the sweat. No issues with the GW3. I switch between the Active 2, original GW and the GW3, what's nice is, they all use the same app and automatically switch connection to phone for whichever watch I'm wearing.
> 
> Currently wearing the Active 2 44mm with the Supcase band/case.
> 
> ...


Thats a really nice setup. Does the supcase block the display screen? It looks like it overlaps the temperature and heart-rate sub dials.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

kramer5150 said:


> Thats a really nice setup. Does the supcase block the display screen? It looks like it overlaps the temperature and heart-rate sub dials.


Everything works as it should. Can use the touch bezel as well.

Wearing this today









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## chrizz000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Garmin instinct. I'm liking the G-shock rugged look, battery lasted up to 14 days in smartwatch mode which is great as all of us has too many gadget to charge these days. Purchased after market strap, so far very happy the ~50g weight


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Fenix6 pro sapphire


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Fenix 6x Pro Solar Titanium

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

anto1980 said:


> Fenix 6x Pro Solar Titanium
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Very nice watch.

I also have the Garmin watch face on my non Garmin watch.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Love the offline GPS tracking on this Garmin Instinct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

lvt said:


>


How are you liking this watch? I'm thinking about getting it because of some of your other pictures

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Snyde said:


> How are you liking this watch? I'm thinking about getting it because of some of your other pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know nothing about the watch before buying it, but after spending a couple of months with the watch it turned out that I did the right choice. Well, you could say that it's the Seiko 5 of Smartwatch world (100% made in-house watch, well built quality, excellent battery life...)

I specially like the quality of the AMOLED screen and the battery life. I can get a week from the battery easily with 24/7 heart rate monitoring and constant Bluetooth connection with the phone.

But what really stands out is the screen, the pixel density is so high, allowing all sorts of custom watch faces with the finest details.

So I'd say it's worth trying this watch only if you have the patience to configure the Health app so that you can download and try thousands of custom watch faces that are ready to use out there.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Please be aware that the GT2 is not a smartwatch in proper term, it's primarily an activities tracking device with built-in GPS.

The smart things it could do are limited at answering and making phone calls via Bluetooth and receiving notifications from your phone.

And it has enough of memory to store 500 MP3 songs, just in case you don't have your phone with you.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

lvt said:


> Please be aware that the GT2 is not a smartwatch in proper term, it's primarily an activities tracking device with built-in GPS.
> 
> The smart things it could do are limited at answering and making phone calls via Bluetooth and receiving notifications from your phone.
> 
> And it has enough of memory to store 500 MP3 songs, just in case you don't have your phone with you.


I just bought the Ticwatch pro 3 and should be here Wednesday. I've never had this type of watch so I'm hoping I can figure out how to get all the custom watch faces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Snyde said:


> I just bought the Ticwatch pro 3 and should be here Wednesday. I've never had this type of watch so I'm hoping I can figure out how to get all the custom watch faces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually the Ticwatch Pro 3 is the pinnacle of smartwatches, I think you did the good choice.

Maybe you can consider the GT2 as your backup watch. It's cheap and could be handy one day.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Amazfit Stratos 2


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

lvt said:


>


What watch is that?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

vhl71 said:


> What watch is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Huawei GT2.


----------



## Peter_Nik (Dec 5, 2020)

Garmin Fenix 6X Sapphire + T-band Ti strap


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

i use apple watch, truly awesome!


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Peter_Nik said:


> Garmin Fenix 6X Sapphire + T-band Ti strap
> View attachment 15583992
> 
> View attachment 15583993


Is the OEM bracelet?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

lvt said:


> Very nice watch.
> 
> I also have the Garmin watch face on my non Garmin watch.


What is that watch?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_Nik (Dec 5, 2020)

anto1980 said:


> Is the OEM bracelet?


Nope, this one is from Amazon.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

anto1980 said:


> What is that watch?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Huawei GT2.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Peter_Nik (Dec 5, 2020)

+20C & rainy the 7th of December...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Peter_Nik said:


> +20C & rainy the 7th of December...


Weather didn't get better these days.


----------



## sjmp7786 (Dec 16, 2020)

I love this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Active 2









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Fénix6 Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Peter_Nik said:


> Garmin Fenix 6X Sapphire + T-band Ti strap
> View attachment 15583992
> 
> View attachment 15583993


Very nice strap


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Suunto Traverse


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

On Christmas Day full of selfies with the family? Why this trusty ol' *tool watch* here of course! ⌚


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Today.👍❣


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15628645
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


WUS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

lvt said:


>


That watch is not running some old version of Windows?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> That watch is not running some old version of Windows?


🤦‍♂️


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

ronalddheld said:


> That watch is not running some old version of Windows?


It could run Windows 95 without problem. The watch's specs are even better than my Acer laptop in the 90's


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

As we are speaking about operating system, this watch (Huawei GT2) is listed as compatible and is scheduled to be upgraded to a complete new OS, the Harmony OS. It would take place sometime this year according to the official source.

I'm excited to see it happen, the upgrade will transfom the watch from a fitness watch to a real smartwatch because the Harmony OS is the direct competitor of Google's WearOS.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Will Harmony OS work in north america?... or will the government ban it?
I like the Honor GS pro and the Huawei GT2 pro, but I am hesitant to buy one if the government pulls the plug.
Hopefully battery life doesn't take a significant hit too.
thanks


----------



## TimmyB (Jan 27, 2013)

Tiribos said:


> Suunto Traverse
> 
> View attachment 15613123


I just picked up the same model, Needed something to mark POI for photography etc, how do you like yours so far.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

TimmyB said:


> I just picked up the same model, Needed something to mark POI for photography etc, how do you like yours so far.


In use I prefer the more intuitive Fenix and the control buttons on the left.
In terms of functions, there are much better smartwatches, I'm not talking about the heart rate sensor but for example it only has one alarm while my Stratos has as many as wanted and choosing its days.
You should know that the watch never turns off, it goes to sleep when it is not moved. 
But I really like it a lot, mainly for the look and I wear it very often.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garmin Instinct 
Carmín GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> Hopefully battery life doesn't take a significant hit too.
> thanks


Good point.

There is no live data on the battery life yet. But I think if the battery can hold a whole week, it's still a good deal.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> Will Harmony OS work in north america?... or will the government ban it?
> 
> I like the Honor GS pro and the Huawei GT2 pro, but I am hesitant to buy one if the government pulls the plug.


From what I understand, the Harmony OS will be released as open source software that anyone can use so banning it doesn't make sense.

Honor will be a separate brand so I don't think that Huawei will automatically include the upgrade for Honor watches (to be verified).


----------



## TimmyB (Jan 27, 2013)

Tiribos said:


> In use I prefer the more intuitive Fenix and the control buttons on the left.
> In terms of functions, there are much better smartwatches, I'm not talking about the heart rate sensor but for example it only has one alarm while my Stratos has as many as wanted and choosing its days.
> You should know that the watch never turns off, it goes to sleep when it is not moved.
> But I really like it a lot, mainly for the look and I wear it very often.


Thanks, I was looking for an ABC watch, this one had a nice price point and honestly, I am so tired of looking at G-Shocks, something different is welcome


----------



## myltz400 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

TGIF!! After several weeks using various analog homage faces, I switched back to my fave digital.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

As usual with the Fenix6 for sports


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

I'm happy. The battery of my Fenix 2 was dead. I bought on eBay a new battery with Bottom Cover Part for 10$ all in.
It is identical to the original, easy to change and in addition it was charged at 87%.


















Garmin Fenix 2

✌


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice!! Curious, are all the Fenix batteries that easy to replace?


----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

New here! Also wearing my new work watch today. Fossil gen 5 E. Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

At work with the Garmin Vivoactive I slapped on a brown leather band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Fenix 3 HR


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Fenix 3 HR


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My LEMFO W46


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

lvt said:


>


What is that? Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

phubbard said:


> What is that? Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Huawei GT2.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## shayanwa (Feb 2, 2015)

I have the Series 5 Apple Watch on the black silicon strap, and I enjoy wearing it, especially when I'm at work and I can't check my phone as often. That being said, it has gotten significantly less wrist time since I have been working from home. That's one sad thing about WFH.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15679947


Does the Nixie tube display run the battery down more quickly?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

My first smartwatch, the glass is sapphire crystal, the watch case is Titanium and the base is ceramic, all these premium selections of material make the watch so solidly built. and one thing I like about this watch, I could swap the trap easily with the other standard 22mm straps. it's fun to play with.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

rationaltime said:


> Does the Nixie tube display run the battery down more quickly?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


No. Have no noticed anything. For sure on OLED screen darker and dimmer watch faces will be more "fuel efficient" but it also works for simple designs with no widgets like one i posted. So it not really creating any additional drain. It's on only when you flick your wrist so brightness is really not an major issue. Simple hour:min and blinking dot is really as good as it's goes.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rationaltime said:


> Does the Nixie tube display run the battery down more quickly?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I don't see why it would. It's just a picture.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

rationaltime said:


> Does the Nixie tube display run the battery down more quickly?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Can't speak for other watches but on LiteOS based watches (Huawei, Honor...), in case a particular watch face drains the battery more than they should, there is a label saying "Power intensive".


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

wysanz said:


> My first smartwatch, the glass is sapphire crystal, the watch case is Titanium and the base is ceramic, all these premium selections of material make the watch so solidly built. and one thing I like about this watch, I could swap the trap easily with the other standard 22mm straps. it's fun to play with.
> View attachment 15682349
> 
> 
> View attachment 15682350


The GT2 Pro looks great, do you like the Calendar and Calculator apps?


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

.


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

lvt said:


> The GT2 Pro looks great, do you like the Calendar and Calculator apps?


 It works great on my wrist for the last few days, especially like the most is the moon tracking with moon phase collection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wysanz said:


> It works great on my wrist for the last few days, especially like the most is the moon tracking with moon phase collection.
> 
> View attachment 15691700


You just reminded me that I've got a stargazing app. This is what it shows when I hold it up to the sky:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> You just reminded me that I've got a stargazing app. This is what it shows when I hold it up to the sky:
> 
> View attachment 15691780


Very cool!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

BarracksSi said:


> You just reminded me that I've got a stargazing app. This is what it shows when I hold it up to the sky:
> 
> View attachment 15691780


Which app is that for the AW?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Which app is that for the AW?


It's called Night Sky -- (link probably opens the App Store) ‎Night Sky

I also just realized that I don't have its companion app on my phone (it auto-uninstalled because I hadn't opened it in a long time), so this one is living entirely on the watch. To calibrate it, you hold it so that it's aligned with the Moon, and then the watch's compass takes care of the rest.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Garmin Tactix Delta non solar


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

My 41mm GW3 on Horween leather. My work in progress "El-Primo" face  taking suggestions! I'll have it ready to go and post up the link if anyone wants it. They are all free!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Put on my new shoe...


----------



## hangdogdaddy (Dec 11, 2008)

The new Garmin 47mm 6 Sapphire.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## myltz400 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Garmin Fenix 2


----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Fenix 6 pro to run


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## 325xia (Apr 7, 2014)

Happy Monday


----------



## Aus73 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

First run of the year!


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Today a Samsung Galaxy small dial. Tomorrow a Samsung S3 large dial.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Huawei GT2.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

gt2 pro


----------



## Dmas (Mar 26, 2021)

Anyone grab the Fenix 6 (47mm) and wished they had gotten the Fenix 6x Pro (51mm) instead or vice versa? Does the size really even matter and I should only worry about features between the two model versions (Pro vs non-Pro)? Curious what y'all think.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Ol' faithful:


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Dmas said:


> Anyone grab the Fenix 6 (47mm) and wished they had gotten the Fenix 6x Pro (51mm) instead or vice versa? Does the size really even matter and I should only worry about features between the two model versions (Pro vs non-Pro)? Curious what y'all think.


Generally speaking the larger the watch is, the higher chance it has a bigger battery too.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

I really like this one. Made by KocaTurk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Not that I can do much. In lock down.









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm wearing my Rolex GMT. It's very smart - tells me the time in two zones AND the date!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier


----------



## IlijaD (May 16, 2021)

Huawei watch gt 2 pro


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ncirish (Aug 24, 2011)

Apple Watch Series 5 Nike 44mm


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

Worn in destro configuration


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't have a smartwatch _per se_, but I do have a Fitbit fitness tracker that is reasonably smart.

I'd love to buy a G-Shock smartwatch, or perhaps a Garmin, but then what would I do with my other eight watches, all of which I love. A Fitbit has to be worn on one's *non-dominant arm* - for me that's my left arm. It therefore means I can continue wearing my beloved watches on my right arm.

So, I use the Fitbit to record pulse rates, sleeping patterns, exercise activities, GPS etc, and although it displays the time, I use my real watch for that purpose. Maybe it's a bit strange having two separate devices, each on one's wrist, but I've seen stranger sights out there in the public.

Having worn a watch on my right wrist for most of my life, I feel naked without one.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Alpina AlpinerX everyday while doing exercise or going to sleep&#8230;



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

I've got a GBX-100 but I don't wear it much.


----------

